# Best 2TB for TiVo HD/Series3?



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm considering three different drives to upgrade TiVo HD/Series3 units to 2TB: WD20EURS, WD20EURX, and WD20EZRX

Amazon has all three for similar prices, any recommedation for which I should use? Does it actually matter which one I choose?

Also, I plan to use wdidle3 to disable Intellipower regardless of which one I choose.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TivoRocks193 said:


> I'm considering three different drives to upgrade TiVo HD/Series3 units to 2TB: WD20EURS, WD20EURX, and WD20EZRX
> 
> Amazon has all three for similar prices, any recommedation for which I should use? Does it actually matter which one I choose?
> 
> Also, I plan to use wdidle3 to disable Intellipower regardless of which one I choose.


Get the EURX (current model, A/V drive, 3 year warranty--be sure to go online and register your ownership of it with WD) and make sure you're buying it directly from Amazon (or newegg) and not from one of their "partners". Check the fine print.

A new EURX should come from WD with Intellipark (Intellipower is a different feature) disabled, but you can check it with

wdidle3.exe

just to be sure.

The EZRX is okay for running in a PC to store shows you copied off of the TiVo via TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks unitron! I meant Intellipark before.. All these names sound the same! I did read the reviews on Amazon that some people got recertified drives and had to return them, so its a gamble with the older ones.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Went with WD20EURX for TiVo HD and upgraded from 1TB to 2TB without issue. Ran wdidle3 although it came with IntelliPark disabled automatically, so there was nothing to do. For reference, this was originally the 160GB unit that I upgraded to 1TB years ago. Thanks unitron!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Went with WD20EURX for TiVo HD and upgraded from 1TB to 2TB without issue. Ran wdidle3 although it came with IntelliPark disabled automatically, so there was nothing to do. For reference, this was originally the 160GB unit that I upgraded to 1TB years ago. Thanks unitron!


I feel bad that I forgot to emphasize that one should always, when one gets a hard drive which is new (to them), run the drive manufacturer's own diagnostic software long test before putting the drive into service.

This is software different from wdidle3.exe, but both are available on the Ultimate Boot CD.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Why a WD20EURX over a WD20PURX?

(The latter is available today at a Microcenter near me.  )


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Drewster said:


> Why a WD20EURX over a WD20PURX?
> 
> (The latter is available today at a Microcenter near me.  )


The WD Purple (PURX) is designed for use in a RAID array, not a single drive DVR (or any host) without a proper RAID controller (which TiVo does not have).

TLER (Time Limited Error Recovery), which can't (easily) be disabled, and is active on any WD Purple PURX or Red EFRX drive, can make it a nightmare to troubleshoot/diagnose why a TiVo is acting up, when it's due to the drive, and/or you always have to wonder if it might be the drive. TLER tends to mask that the drive has problems, due to the different way the drive handles errors (gives up after 7 seconds, sends an error a RAID controller would use to deal with the it, then moves on).

The WD AV Green EURX is just the successor to the EURS.

Newegg's claims that the PURX is a "newer model" of the AV Green EURX is bogus clickbait, and WD has confirmed that it's not true.

This will be the only input I give on the TLER matter here, and I'm not going to debate with anybody who disagrees (or speculate about WeaKnee's use of WD Purples, since their 4TB Roamio prepped drive solution was first introduced).


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Interesting, thank you. The listing I saw for PURX said "Security", so I was thinking video security systems, not raid data protection.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Drewster said:


> Interesting, thank you. The listing I saw for PURX said "Security", so I was thinking video security systems, not raid data protection.


They are targeted for use in high-end security/surveillance systems, which tend to use RAID, anyway. They are even designed specifically for motion-activated cameras, and maximum number of cameras, but have a very low workload rating per drive, of 60TB/yr. The more drives in the array, the less TB/yr per drive.

I could have included this in my previous post. So, consider this an appending of my "final words" on them.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

:up: Thanks nooneuknow!


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm currently running an WD Purple in my Tivo HD. Should I expect problems?


----------



## snoop (Oct 10, 2002)

Old thread but I'm looking at the same drives, the EURS and EURX.

The EURS is 5400 rpm (which is all a dvr needs) while the EURX is 7200. All things being equal the 7200 will use more power, make more heat and offer no performance advantage.

The EURS is also sata 3GB/s while the EURX is 6GB. A dvr doesnt need 6 and some older PC's will have problems with the 6 if the controller isn't made to handle it. Substandard sata cables (mostly termination of the ends being shoddily done) may work at 3 and not reliably at 6.

The EURS is 2/3 the price of the EURX on amazon right now. Guess which one I picked?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

snoop said:


> Old thread but I'm looking at the same drives, the EURS and EURX.


Current recommendation would be the WD20EFRX (NAS Red 5400rpm). The drives that you mention have not been in production for quite some time now.

Scott


----------

